# Trouble with Popular Hyundai Trivandrum



## pillainp (Jan 13, 2008)

My family recently purchased a brand new Santro Xing XL from Popular Hyundai Trivandrum, as a gift to my mom and dad on their 41st wedding anniversary.

Imagine our horror when we discovered that what we thought was a brand new vehicle was in fact a car that had been in a severe accident and had suffered major damage, and had subsequently been patched up and sold to us as new.

For the sake of brevity, I am linking to a discussion on the topic on another forum, Team-BHP, which I am sure a large number of you know.

Here's the link:
*www.team-bhp.com/forum/indian-car-...ng-news-about-popular-hyundai-trivandrum.html

Please feel free to tender your opinions on this subject.

NPP


----------



## zyberboy (Jan 13, 2008)

The red car isn't? i have seen ur story in Indiavision & Asianet News  ,its shocking that "Popular group" will do such a thing........did u  replace the car?? wts their explanation?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 13, 2008)

u r that doctor, rite?


----------



## praka123 (Jan 13, 2008)

focuz and popular both are not reliable as they used to be!i hope u already got complaints registered in consumer court!


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 13, 2008)

This is common is computer market. Some shopkeepers open packets and use then on their PC until any customer comes fir it, nd they ll secretly put them ib box nd sell at original price. But those h/w costs max of 1k or 2k only.

But for a 3~4 lac car, this is a big crime.


----------



## Pathik (Jan 13, 2008)

Arvind dude, that is a crime even for hardware of 1-2k. This really sucks.
BTW PillainP try to publicise this so much that the Hyundai people themselves come to you offering a Replacement + Compensation.


----------



## praka123 (Jan 13, 2008)

i too have a horror story with focuz automobiles of ernakulam  though it is  a mechanical part(reverse light switch) which they are not replacing although got bill


----------



## csczero (Jan 13, 2008)

Horrible !!! Aajkal kisi ka bharosa nahi raha !!


----------



## gulgulumaal (Jan 13, 2008)

Hey...I had been following this one for some time. Ultimately what happened?. Did u guys get another new car?. Or are u going for compensation or something?


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Jan 17, 2008)

So wat is the status now..?
That dealer should be blocked....

Here Hyundai Motor Plaza in chennai (Company owned Showroom) Has a very good support n service...


----------



## praka123 (Jan 17, 2008)

Yes,We want to know what is the outcome of this horrible experiance.

Malayala Manorama,the leading Malayalam Daily NOT AT ALL covers this story yet!WTH?may be popular autos are giving ads for them in their kerala and Madras editions  !


----------



## FilledVoid (Jan 17, 2008)

> Malayala Manorama,the leading Malayalam Daily NOT AT ALL covers this story yet!WTH?may be popular autos are giving ads for them in their kerala and Madras editions  !



Yup, in their eyes its a matter of cost-benefit analysis. They would probably lose their patronage if they did publish something like that against Popular. 



> My family recently purchased a brand new Santro Xing XL from Popular Hyundai Trivandrum, as a gift to my mom and dad on their 41st wedding anniversary.
> 
> Imagine our horror when we discovered that what we thought was a brand new vehicle was in fact a car that had been in a severe accident and had suffered major damage, and had subsequently been patched up and sold to us as new.
> 
> For the sake of brevity, I am linking to a discussion on the topic on another forum, Team-BHP, which I am sure a large number of you know.



My suggestions. Inform the company not the dealer. Trust me when I say that Companies take this offense WAY more serious than the dealers. As a matter of act I wouldn't be amazed if they would lose the dealership. Theres probably like hundred others waiting for the same opportunity anyway. File Consumer Complaint against the dealer. Call, Send Letters etc every single news daily in India  . Bad Publicity is > a dozen cars. You might face a lawsuit if your information is wrong so you want to make sure that your car "DID get in an accident" . 

On the other hand if your a person with not a lot of time then I would definitely avoid lawsuits. Indian Courts are a hassle regardless of what court you are in. So you might find that you might save more money in the long run by just fixing the car 



> When contacted, the manager of the car-dealer said “it happened due to clerical error as the person assigned for allotment of the car was on leave. The lady who was in the seat was new to the job.”
> 
> “The car was damaged in transit and we had kept it in the yard. It was marked as damaged in the register, but it could not be blocked in the system. As the customer insisted on delivery on Saturday itself, the lady allotted the car,” he added.



Um... Did you get the car replaced? Cause it seem that the dealer insists that you got it by accident. So go and replace it  . Insistence of a product within a certain item frame is DEFINITELY no reason to shove damaged products on consumers.


----------



## hailgautam (Jan 18, 2008)

Even the Hyndai i10 seems to be a dangerous piece of equipment. It seems the car did not have a front beam to protect from the impact, and if you happen to hit a tree headon the engine is going to endup on your lap. 

Read first hand experience at CarWale.com forum.


----------

